# TextEdit et Aperçu sur iCloud ??



## virgilerl (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Mountain Lion utilise iCloud pour des logiciels : Pages, iPhoto ...  *Aperçu et Textedit.*

J'ai un souci pour les deux derniers. 

A quoi peu servir des fichiers Textedit sur iCloud ? Sachant que l'application n'existe pas sur l'iPhone et l'iiPad.? 
Textedit sauvegarde en particulier des fichiers TXT et RTF. J'entends bien qu'ils soient synchronisés sur Pages. Ben, ce n&#8217;est pas le cas. 

Enfin, j'ai l'impression qu'il faudra attendre IOS 6 pour qu'Aperçu sauvegarde et synchronise nos fichiers PDF pour les retrouver sur iBooks.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Juillet 2012)

En effet il me semble avoir lu que certaines fonctions ne sont pas encore disponibles.. prévues pour l'automne, sortie avec ios 6 ....


----------



## virgilerl (16 Septembre 2012)

Pour celles et ceux qui croyaient synchronisés leurs PDF entre OSX (Aperçu) et IOS6 (iBooks) avec leurs modifications (Marques Pages, Annotations etc..)
Eh ben, ils seront très déçus  :casse: 

La réponse est sur le site de la Poire . 
http://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/features/documents.html 



> Désormais, lorsque vous ouvrez* Aperçu ou TextEdit* sur un Mac, vous pouvez y retrouver* tous vos documents de n'importe quel autre Mac*.



La différence est "niet" et sans bavure pour les documents pages etc.... 



> Lorsque vous utilisez iCloud, vos documents Pages, Keynote et Numbers  et toutes leurs modifications les plus récentes  *apparaissent automatiquement sur tous vos appareils.*


----------



## Galure (24 Septembre 2012)

Mais sur l'iPhone, comment on fait pour retrouver les pdf's d'iBooks dans iCloud et sur le Mac, avec des signets que l'on aurait rajouter d'un côté ou de l'autre ?
http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/siffle.gif

Salutations

Jack


----------



## virgilerl (25 Septembre 2012)

Il y a deux «synchronisations» sur iCloud.

L'une que jappellerai «sauvegarde». 
TextEdit et Aperçu font partie de ce groupe restreint où vos données sont sur votre Cloud. Les 5go sont offerts. Et..... elles sont inexploitables quand votre Wifi est HS. 
Ce «service» permet de gagner de la place sur votre disque de 500 go  

Le côté malsain de la Poire , vous retrouvez vos fichiers Pdf et Textes *sur* votre iPhone. Réglages > iCloud > Stockage et sauvegarde > Gérer le stockage :  Preview (PDF) et TextEdit (Textes). 

La seconde que j'appellerai "iCLoud" (synchro et sauvegarde) 
Elle est finement utilisée par les applis Pages, Numbers, Notes (les images ne s'intègrent pas dans Notes de l'iPhone ) Rappels, Safari etc...

*Les données se trouvent sur le Cloud pour qu'elles soient utilisées sur l'ensemble des produits d'Apple. *


----------

